# Video: Bull Red Drum Blitzes, Cobia, Black Drum, & More



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

Finally sat down and finished an edit of my kayak fishing footage from this year. Video includes bull red drum on the fly, fat alberts, cobia, massive black drum, and red drum blitzes. Filmed with GoPro and edited in Final Cut. Best viewed on a computer in HD to see the football fields of drum boiling on the surface at the end. Lucky to call the Outer Banks home! Hope you enjoy. 

http://youtu.be/N9vI5B8KdGE


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

That's some fine fishing there!! I'm glad I have never ran across a school of drum like that and hope I never do, I'm sure I would literally have a heart attack.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Very well done !

I believe me and my daughter seen you during a few of the blitz's shown while we were nailing them from the beach, in which gives us both the incentive of finally getting some yaks for ourselves. 

Thanks for sharing it !


----------



## BigDave (Nov 12, 2014)

thanks for the post, does my heart good.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting this, that is an awesome video, and great fishing too!


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

Man, I cant stop playing this video!! Awesome job on both the production and the fishing. I'm hoping this is my year for putting a hammer to the DOME!!
Thanks for the inspiration!
Ben


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Great video Matt. Thanks for sharing. Hopefully I will be down in April if all goes as planned.


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, guys! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------

